# Kiwi & Papaya- the adventures of!



## Mariah (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi guys!
I'm back! I used to post on here a lot, but life happened... Anyways I'm back now & very happy to be.

So here's the info on my buns:

Kiwi Lemon child: she's a broken black (black & white) holland lop doe who is spayed. She's 3 & I've had her since she was 8 weeks old.

Papaya aka Petey: he's a broken opal otter (light grey/ white/ orange) fuzzy holland lop buck who is neutered. He's 2 & I've also had him since he was 8 weeks old.

I've had chronic GI issues with Kiwi, & everything was fine until last night. She had a terrible tummy ache (not sure what brought it on). I treated as I always do- oval, cisapride, metacam & critical care. She seems to be doing better this morning, as I didn't have to force feed her oval or critical care & she's moving around a bit more this morning.

Anyways, hope to hear from all of you!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 27, 2013)

Welcome back, they are too cute in your avatar photo, would love to see more pics of them. Glad to see that Kiwi is feeling better and hope she´s completely well soon. 

Look forward to hearing much more about them :nod


----------



## JBun (Oct 28, 2013)

It's so good to have you back!!! I hope Kiwi has perked up and is feeling better. I can't wait to see new pics of your adorable buns and hear all about how you guys are doing


----------



## Mariah (Oct 29, 2013)

I just wrote out a huge reply & it wouldn't let me send it! This is take two!

Kiwi is doing much better today. I want to say she's almost back to her normal "kiwi" self &#55357;&#56842;Now it's just keeping her like that. I'm thinking a no pellet diet may be the way to go (thanks Jbun). She gets so excited for bunny breakfast time & bunny dinner time, it breaks my heart not to give her any... The alternative would be worse though... Does anyone know how long it's safe to be feeding critical care?

I will post some more pics when I figure out how. It's been a busy couple of months & I am exhausted! At least I get to come home everyday & smile when I see my buns. Why are bunnies so cute?!


----------



## MILU (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Mariah, welcome back! I'm glad to hear that Kiwi is feeling better, good job!! :nod

I don't know about Critical Care but someone who's able to tell you that will show up soon, I'm sure. 

We'd certainly love to see pics, but of course you gotta rest and play with the bunnies and take care of then first when you get home, we can wait for the pics.  

I can see you're a total (and great!) bunny slave!!! :biggrin2: :goodjob


----------



## JBun (Oct 29, 2013)

YES! We need pics!!!

You know, once she is feeling better, it may be ok to just give her a pinch of pellets as a treat. I can't imagine that amount causing any issues.

Critical care is just a feeding supplement. It's just basically ground up timothy hay with added vitamins and minerals, with a few other ingredients. So almost just like their rabbit food, minus a few ingredients. I know that some rabbits are on it long term. As long as it doesn't seem to be upsetting her digestion, then it shouldn't be a problem to continue giving it as long as you need to.

I think bunnies HAVE to be cute so that they don't get into too much trouble when we've discovered that they've chewed through yet another charger cord


----------



## Azerane (Oct 30, 2013)

It's good to know that Kiwi is feeling better, a slight adjustment of diet may help things long term too if she has chronic issues.



JBun said:


> I think bunnies HAVE to be cute so that they don't get into too much trouble when we've discovered that they've chewed through yet another charger cord



:yeahthat:


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 30, 2013)

Glad to hear she´s feeling better. Isn´t it so true that bunnies make us all smile and laugh at the things they do. As Jenny says, a few pellets I don´t think would be a bad thing and something for her to look forward to. 

Would also love more pics but being with your two is so much more important, they sound like a really cute couple.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi guys!
I am definitely a bunny slave! They are on specific feeding schedules- I set my alarm on my days off for 630am... I find they need routine or they start "acting out" haha, like bad children!

Kiwi is doing a lot better today. I've started to add about 6 pellets for her morning feeding. Poor girl starts jumping all over me when shes done, like she's asking where the rest of her breakfast is. I'm still feeding about 1/2 a spoonful of critical care for her dinner with no pellets. So far it dosent seem to be causing her an issue. She loves it! What is she missing in her diet from not getting a lot of pellets? What can I supplement her with in place of her pellets?

I also took her off her metacam & cisapride today. Fingers crossed she dosent need it. I should know by the morning if she's uncomfortable or not. She's still on her oval but just once a day in the morning.


----------



## JBun (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey! I was just wondering how Kiwi was doing?


----------



## Mariah (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello! Kiwi is doing fabulous! She's only getting 10 pellets twice a day. I went up to 16 pellets twice a day & she started laying funny, like her stomach was upset.
Poor girl, just can't handle a lot of pellets.

I have taught her to "sit pretty" where she stands up on her back legs.. Haha she works for food!

Papaya is still cute as a little button too


----------



## JBun (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh yay! I'm so glad she's feeling better  That's great that you were able to figure out how many pellets you could feed. I'm sure she's glad she at least gets to have some, even if it is only *10!* It's just so funny how some rabbits can be so sensitive to pellets. I've had Zeus off of pellets for quite a while, but just recently decided to switch my rabbits onto Oxbow, and thought I would try very slowly introducing a few pellets back into his diet to see how he does(though he has had them before, back when I first got him). I just worry about him not getting enough vitamins, so would like him to at least get a few pellets each day. He's like Kiwi, he just loves pellets, and will probably only be able to have a pinch of them each day, like her. All of my other rabbits aren't quite so thrilled with the change, as apparently, the old pellets tasted better. But I didn't like the quality of them, so they have no choice .

Ok, you have to post pictures of her doing her trick! Plus I would LOVE to see those cute fluffballs again


----------



## Mariah (Dec 21, 2013)

I feed the martins Timothy pellets. I think it's a Canadian brand. I tired feeding the oxbow ones & both my buns turned their cute little noses up at it! I have heard those ones aw the best ones to feed though.
Kiwi was mad at me this morning because I slept in till 730am... Usually their bunny breakfast is at 630am... Mama needed her sleep! They are such funny little bunnies lol
I will post pics... Now I'm so busy with Xmas... I have to start my shopping today... When I would really much rather go ride my horses! We are getting another bad storm (freezing rain) later on, so hopefully I can beat the weather with my shopping, ride the horses & get home to my buns!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 21, 2013)

Good to see you again! 

I'm sorry to hear that Kiwi is still having off-and-on tummy troubles... I can't imagine the mutiny that would happen here if I were to be so stingy with pellets! I'm glad you've figured out the cause and things are fairly well controlled, though.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 26, 2013)

Just catching up on here and good to see both Kiwi and Papaya are doing well. I´m glad she gets some pellets to enjoy, I´m sure she looks forward to them. I did laugh at them waking you up...bunnies when they want something are very vocal lol.


----------



## JBun (Jan 1, 2014)

Our buns don't like their schedule disrupted do they. Last night, being new years eve, I was about an hour late with their nightly feeding. I walked by their room and somebun had to start jingling their bell toy, to let me know that they were waiting for dinner, and *I was late with it *:shock:

Well, Zeus is up to 10 pellets now too. Yay! I may just stick at that level for a bit. I don't want to push my luck.

I hope your holidays were nice... And you got a ride or two in there


----------



## Mariah (Jan 16, 2014)

JBun said:


> Our buns don't like their schedule disrupted do they. Last night, being new years eve, I was about an hour late with their nightly feeding. I walked by their room and somebun had to start jingling their bell toy, to let me know that they were waiting for dinner, and *I was late with it *:shock:
> 
> Well, Zeus is up to 10 pellets now too. Yay! I may just stick at that level for a bit. I don't want to push my luck.
> 
> I hope your holidays were nice... And you got a ride or two in there



HAHA, I see my buns arent the only ones who get upset when their dinner/ breakfast is late! Im glad to hear that Zeus is up to 10 pellets now! That is fantastic. Im sure he appreciates every single little one!

I did get some rides in on both my horses which definitely made my holidays!

Kiwi & Papaya are both still doing well. Kiwi has had the odd upset stomach, but oval seems to do the trick when I notice shes feeling off. 

Papaya is being shaved tomorrow! I just cant keep him with his grooming. Kiwi dosent help with this as she likes to lick him & "tease" his hair... Papaya does the same thing to himself. Poor little guy will be so embarassed tomorrow.. But hes had this done twice before. Kiwi will just have to give him extra snuggles to keep him warm:bunnyhug:

I feel really neglectful tonight with Kiwi & Papaya. I have a another thread going in the health forum- long story but I have a 4-5 week old lionhead right now that was found outside... Ive been spending a lot of time with him since hes sick. K & P dont seem to mind but i still feel bad that I havent had any real quality time with them this evening.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 17, 2014)

Here is a before pic of Papaya... My groomer should be here soon!


----------



## Mariah (Jan 17, 2014)

And here is my beautiful girl Kiwi Lemon, having a bunny siesta!


----------



## JBun (Jan 17, 2014)

Yay!!! Pics  They're of course, as gorgeous as ever!

I forget what a fluffy boy Papaya is. Who knows, he might even enjoy being a little lighter and cooler, and I'm sure he won't mind the extra snuggles with Kiwi  I don't know if I could keep up with a long furred bun. I have a hard enough time with my short furred ones.

I decided to take Zeus back off the pellets. He was still acting fine, but his poop got very irregularly sized, so I knew it was affecting his digestion. Just too sensitive. Oh well. As long as he's healthy, then hay and veggies it is. He misses them though. You know how much they love their pellets.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 17, 2014)

JBun said:


> Yay!!! Pics  They're of course, as gorgeous as ever!
> 
> I forget what a fluffy boy Papaya is. Who knows, he might even enjoy being a little lighter and cooler, and I'm sure he won't mind the extra snuggles with Kiwi  I don't know if I could keep up with a long furred bun. I have a hard enough time with my short furred ones.
> 
> I decided to take Zeus back off the pellets. He was still acting fine, but his poop got very irregularly sized, so I knew it was affecting his digestion. Just too sensitive. Oh well. As long as he's healthy, then hay and veggies it is. He misses them though. You know how much they love their pellets.



Ahhh, poor Zeus. Im sure you know whats best for him though. I have Kiwi up to 14 pellets now, and she seems to be doing ok so far. She eats them so fast though. Ive also decreased Papaya to 14 pellets as well. He also seems to beh doing ok with the decrease. I just got paranoid, as he was having excess cecotrophs, so I thought maybe he was getting too many pellets? I still see the excess cecotrophs sometimes, but not nearly as much as before.

Yes, Papaya is super furry! Not anymore though! It was mostly his back that was matted, so now it looks like hes wearing a skirt... :big kiss: He looks adorable. This is his third time being shaved, and his hair always grows back. Hes not too happy with me though. Poor guy just keeps grooming himself. Kiwi is being nice to him though. Shes sooooo much bigger then him when he has no hair. She looks like a giant! I brush Papaya once a week, and still cant keep up with the amount of hair he has.

I havent been able to get an "after" pic yet. He turns his back to me as soon as I get near and try to take a pic... Hes embarassed...:running bunny


----------



## Mariah (Jan 19, 2014)

Papaya is the hardest bunny to take a picture of... Here is his new hairdo!


----------



## Mariah (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't know why the pic uploaded upside down... Here is another. He is not the most photogenic bunny!


----------



## Mariah (Jan 24, 2014)

Does anyone ever have an issue with their bunnies not liking a certain batch of hay? I buy the oxbow timothy hay. Sometimes kiwi & papaya love it, other times they turn their noses up at it! Little apricot (new rescue bun), seems to be the exact same way!
What brands of hay do you guys feed your buns? Any issues?


----------



## JBun (Jan 24, 2014)

Even upside down they look cute 

Rabbits not liking a certain batch of hay is pretty common. As you know with feeding horses, hay can vary a lot depending on where it's grown, the weather, when it's cut, and how it's dried. The most important things are making sure its not moldy at all, doesn't have bad weeds, and seems to be good quality. Other than that, maybe if you find a specific batch that they really seem to like, stock up on it. I'm pretty sure pet store bags have a specific batch number so you can make sure you are getting hay that's from the same crop. 

I get bales of horse hay timothy for my buns. They weren't terribly impressed when I recently switched them from mature rye hay. Apparently rye hay is pretty tasty. But they got used to the timothy and eat it fine, just not with as much enthusiasm.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 25, 2014)

JBun said:


> Even upside down they look cute
> 
> Rabbits not liking a certain batch of hay is pretty common. As you know with feeding horses, hay can vary a lot depending on where it's grown, the weather, when it's cut, and how it's dried. The most important things are making sure its not moldy at all, doesn't have bad weeds, and seems to be good quality. Other than that, maybe if you find a specific batch that they really seem to like, stock up on it. I'm pretty sure pet store bags have a specific batch number so you can make sure you are getting hay that's from the same crop.
> 
> I get bales of horse hay timothy for my buns. They weren't terribly impressed when I recently switched them from mature rye hay. Apparently rye hay is pretty tasty. But they got used to the timothy and eat it fine, just not with as much enthusiasm.



Its hard to get a certain batch, because I order it from my vet clinic. Its cheaper that way. So its hit & miss with what comes in the order. I cant choose it unfortunately. I have to go pick up my bags today, so im hoping its the nicer stuff, since their eating of hay has been down over the past couple of days. 

I wish I could do horse hay. It makes me parnoid though. My brother had a degu. He asked me to get horse hay for him, so I did. The degus hair fell out after eating it! I dont know what happened, & ever since then, I havent brought any horse hay home. I really wish I could cause it would save me a ton of money.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 26, 2014)

Well for some reason my hay wasent at my clinic, so I actually had to go to the pet store & buy some. One batch of the Timothy hay was really grassy & soft. They kinda liked it, but it still wasent their favourite. (See my post re Papaya in health forum). So I went again today to a different pet store & finally found the batch that they like. I just fed it to them & they both ate, and are now stretched out with their bunny legs out. Happy bunnies :heartbeat:


----------



## JBun (Jan 26, 2014)

Yay!!! Nothing like happy content buns 

Usually with my hay bales, I store them where no mice or critters can get to it, then let it sit for a month at least, in case there are any mites or other parasite eggs in the hay. I figure a month is long enough to break the cycle of most common parasites that rabbits can pick up.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 26, 2014)

JBun said:


> Yay!!! Nothing like happy content buns
> 
> Usually with my hay bales, I store them where no mice or critters can get to it, then let it sit for a month at least, in case there are any mites or other parasite eggs in the hay. I figure a month is long enough to break the cycle of most common parasites that rabbits can pick up.



My horses hay is stored in the hay loft, where I know there must be mice, & there's definitely spiders.. Yuck!

I dont think I can chance the horse hay. Im too paranoid... Ha

They do seem content right now. Kiwi is grooming herself, & Papaya is resting. It still dosent stop me from being concerned that something is wrong with them.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 27, 2014)

My little fuzzy man Papaya with his new hair do. It's a better pic then the ones I posted before :heartbeat:


----------



## Mariah (Jan 27, 2014)

And my big girl Kiwi- her cute little bum!:rose:


----------



## JBun (Jan 27, 2014)

Aww, he's still cute even with the haircut  They both look like very relaxed happy buns!


----------



## Mariah (Jan 28, 2014)

JBun said:


> Aww, he's still cute even with the haircut  They both look like very relaxed happy buns!



They can be, but they are also very skittish. Kiwi HATES when we are cooking. The sound that the stove makes to turn out (click,click,click- it's a gas stove), and the sound that meat makes when it sizzles (im a vegetarian- just the SO eats meat), kiwi runs & hides. She won't even come out for pellets. Then, papaya will get scared cause kiwi is. Ahhhhhh, what funny bunnies they are!

Here are my two little monkeys snuggling in their blue bunny house


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 29, 2014)

Aren´t they adorable, love that bunny butt. Certain strange things scare mine, it is difficult to tell what goes on in those little minds. I remember one day Houdini was thumping like mad and I had no idea what was freaking him out cos I couldn´t hear anything, makes you want to get in their heads and see the world from their perspective.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 29, 2014)

Chrisdoc said:


> Aren´t they adorable, love that bunny butt. Certain strange things scare mine, it is difficult to tell what goes on in those little minds. I remember one day Houdini was thumping like mad and I had no idea what was freaking him out cos I couldn´t hear anything, makes you want to get in their heads and see the world from their perspective.



I would love to know what goes on in their cute little heads too. Somedays I wish they could talk & tell me what's going on. That would be fun, but not at 6am when they would scream for their breakfast!

And I believe kiwi & papaya have finally clued in to the fact that they have a new little brother- Apricot. They haven't met yet, I'm going to wait a while longer, but, they have been leaving poos everywhere, & today when I got home, there were two big pees right at their door opening!

Is this common for buns to do? Are they just marking their territory?


----------



## Mariah (Feb 4, 2014)

Lady & the tramp! Eating the same piece of bunny hay!

And can anyone answer my previous question?

Today, when I brought papaya home from the vet (see thread in health & wellness), Kiwi peed all over the place. I guess she didn't like the way papaya smelt?


----------



## JBun (Feb 5, 2014)

Awww, what a happy little couple  I love it when buns go after the same bit of hay. It's so funny to watch. Usually mine try and steal it from the other one though.

Yeah, territory marking can be fairly common when a new bun, animal, or even person, comes into the home. But especially with a new rabbit. They're just letting him know, that is *their* area


----------



## Mariah (Feb 5, 2014)

JBun said:


> Awww, what a happy little couple  I love it when buns go after the same bit of hay. It's so funny to watch. Usually mine try and steal it from the other one though.
> 
> Yeah, territory marking can be fairly common when a new bun, animal, or even person, comes into the home. But especially with a new rabbit. They're just letting him know, that is *their* area



Ok, good to know. I think I should start including little Apricot in this blog. So... introducing Apricot! For those that don't know, he was a rescue, & I thought he looked about 4 weeks when I got him. Tomorrow, he will be 7 weeks  When I first brought him home, I didn't know if he would make it through the night. Well he did, & is a happy bun! He loves attention. He hasent met Kiwi &Papaya yet, but they all know each other is there. I need to have a fecal done on him &
I thought best to do a 30 day quarantine, just in case he had something contagious. All is well so far.

Now that Papaya is healing (cut on prepuce), I have to wait anyways to introduce.

Here is a before pic of little "cot cot"


----------



## Mariah (Feb 5, 2014)

And my most recent pic, taken last night. He is so hard to get pics of cause he's always moving!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 5, 2014)

Gorgeous and so fluffy. Couln't resist going back to the shop today and look who was there


----------



## Mariah (Feb 5, 2014)

Chrisdoc said:


> Gorgeous and so fluffy. Couln't resist going back to the shop today and look who was there



Omg!! So unbelievably cute! I think you should get him or her & add it to your existing three!!


----------



## JBun (Feb 5, 2014)

Apricot is looking so grown up! Cute little fella 

I wasn't paying attention to who posted and saw the pic Chris posted, and was like 'wait, how did Apricot get so fluffy all of a sudden' :headsmack


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 5, 2014)

Chris, I'm with Mariah! You need to get that little bun! I would have a hard time leaving him! Just too cute! Of course, that's why I try to stay away from pet stores! I want to rescue them all & take them home with me! lol Too bad I don't have a bigger place & tons more money! lol


----------



## Mariah (Feb 5, 2014)

Ya, I would have a hard time not bringing that little guy home too! Look at me with Apricot. I saw him for 2 seconds before I said, I'll take him! Then I smaked myself in the head, right after I said it! Lol I was at a two bunny minimum... I hope I can bond him to kiwi & papaya... They are very stuck up buns, & don't take well to new animals... Lol

If that dosent work... Maybe I'll have to get a forth... Yikes!!!


----------



## Mariah (Feb 7, 2014)

My bunnies are so funny! Papaya is on liquid baytril for 10 days due to his cut prepuce. He loves it, & takes it nicely directly from the syringe. Well, little miss kiwi, also likes baytril... She tries to take the syringe away from papaya! Like really, who's bunnies actually like antibiotics? Ha, apparently mine both do!

And new news: Apricot is a GIRL!!! She was positive for coccidia, so I took her to the vet just for a check up, and yup, she's a GIRL! Haha I don't think kiwi will like this very much, since I've been telling them (her & papaya) that kiwi will have two boyfriends... I guess it's not papaya with two girlfriends!

Of course my meds won't be in till mon at the earliest, and they are for 14 days (I believe), so they won't be meeting for a while yet anyways.

Funny bunnies! Love them!


----------



## lovelops (Feb 7, 2014)

Chrisdoc said:


> Gorgeous and so fluffy. Couln't resist going back to the shop today and look who was there




You are tempting fate. You are going to have 4 bunnies like me soon!

How is Apricot? Is he on meds now?

Vanessa


----------



## Mariah (Feb 7, 2014)

Apricot will be on meds starting Monday hopefully. The meds had to be ordered in. She's happy tonight being back home in my warm house 

When I took Apricot to the vet, I left Kiwi & Papaya out in my bedroom. I dont normally do that, bur i figured, ive left them for an hour before... When I got home, I walked in to Papaya doing the bunny 500 & flips... Lol He was having fun being unsupervised hahaha


----------



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2014)

I bought the buns some new toys today! Kiwi & Papaya got a hay wheel, which they are actually using! And Apricot got a little chew bunny on wheels. Pics attached!


----------



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2014)

And Apricot playing with her new toy  I'm hoping the hay wheel with keep papaya & kiwi busy. Lol Kiwi is currently now beating up the hay wheel. Ha


----------



## JBun (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't think I've heard of a rabbit *liking* baytril. They all seem to hate it. Apparently it must taste pretty nasty... except to Papaya  I'm sure Kiwi just wanted it because she thought Papaya was getting a tasty treat

Good thing you picked a gender neutral name for Apricot. I was surprised to hear she had coccidia. Was she still having problems with her poop?

They're all so cute! And look so happy with their new toys


----------



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2014)

JBun said:


> I don't think I've heard of a rabbit *liking* baytril. They all seem to hate it. Apparently it must taste pretty nasty... except to Papaya  I'm sure Kiwi just wanted it because she thought Papaya was getting a tasty treat
> 
> Good thing you picked a gender neutral name for Apricot. I was surprised to hear she had coccidia. Was she still having problems with her poop?
> 
> They're all so cute! And look so happy with their new toys



As far as I saw, there was no problems with Apricots poo. They have just been getting bigger, since she is growing so fast! I wasent shocked at all that she has coccidia. Just because she was found outside, so if she was born out there, no one would have dewormed her, or if she was dumped outside, I'm sure whoever did that was not a responsible person, and she wouldn't have been dewormed either.

When I brought papaya home, he had issues with his poo, & he was also positive for coccidia at that time. I can't remember if I had said previously or not, but I also had kiwis & papayas poo checked, & they were both negative for any parasites 

We just had bunny dinner time here, & all 3 buns have now lost interest in their new toys. I'm so glad I drove 1/2 hour to go to the pet store for them today


----------



## JBun (Feb 8, 2014)

There's just no pleasing the little stinkers 

Did the vet find a lot of eggs in the fecal test for Apricot? I know that it can be normal for there to be some coccidia in the gut(or for it to even be mistaken for yeast), without causing illness, but I don't know how the vet determines how much is too much. I was more surprised that Papaya's fecal didn't show anything. It might be good to have it done again. I had someone mention to me that the tests can sometimes come out negative even though there is coccidia, as the eggs are released every 2-3 days. So it might be good to save a sample from each day, for three days, then have all three tested, to rule it out for certain.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2014)

JBun said:


> There's just no pleasing the little stinkers
> 
> Did the vet find a lot of eggs in the fecal test for Apricot? I know that it can be normal for there to be some coccidia in the gut(or for it to even be mistaken for yeast), without causing illness, but I don't know how the vet determines how much is too much. I was more surprised that Papaya's fecal didn't show anything. It might be good to have it done again. I had someone mention to me that the tests can sometimes come out negative even though there is coccidia, as the eggs are released every 2-3 days. So it might be good to save a sample from each day, for three days, then have all three tested, to rule it out for certain.



I had apricots fecal sent out directly to the lab (Idexx). The clinic that i work at sees bunnies, but not a ton, so i thought best to have a "super professional" look at it. I don't know how much they saw, but it said she was positive for it. Once I saw she was positive, I took her to my old clinic who sees bunnies all the time. That's who have her a clean bill of health other then the coccidia, & she (my vet) looked at kiwis & papayas poo directly in clinic.

What I'm going to do, is once apricots meds are done, I'll take her poo, & another sample back to my old clinic & recheck all three poos. Good idea Jenny!


----------



## Mariah (Feb 9, 2014)

So this morning, I decided to put a hay rack up for little apricot. She wastes too much hay by pooing & peeing on it. She has two litter boxes, one in his actual cage, & one in her xpen. I put the hay rack in her actual cage & stuffed hay in it. I put hay in her actual litter box in her xpen. Of course, where does she go & eat? In her xpen. Bah!

How did you guys feed babies? And how long did it take for them to get the concept of eating from a hay rack? Hay is expensive here in Canada, as I'm sure it is everywhere else. I don't like her pooing & peeing on it!


----------



## Mariah (Feb 21, 2014)

Apricots name is now Cookie! Shes definitely a cute little Cookie monster 

She has taken to my cat Tripp. Shes not scared of him at all! She has learned that her bunny legs can jump very high, & now goes & sits up on the lazy boy with Tripp. LOL Shes something special that one is!

I built her a NIC house, & doubled the grids up, (so the holes would be smaller) cause her tiny head was able to go through the bars... That was scary when I saw her do it for the first time... But her head is still too tiny, & can still get through the bars! So she can only be in her xpen when Im at home watching her.

My Kiwi & Papaya are doing well too! The fighting has stopped between them since I put a blanket up so they cant see Cookie. Kiwi also just had a bought of maybe stasis/ too many pellets perhaps- basically an upset tummy. She seems to be making a full recovery!

Love my little babies!!


----------



## lovelops (Feb 21, 2014)

Mariah said:


> So this morning, I decided to put a hay rack up for little apricot. She wastes too much hay by pooing & peeing on it. She has two litter boxes, one in his actual cage, & one in her xpen. I put the hay rack in her actual cage & stuffed hay in it. I put hay in her actual litter box in her xpen. Of course, where does she go & eat? In her xpen. Bah!
> 
> How did you guys feed babies? And how long did it take for them to get the concept of eating from a hay rack? Hay is expensive here in Canada, as I'm sure it is everywhere else. I don't like her pooing & peeing on it!



I'm like you. My babies think Timothy Hay is toilet paper and will use it like we use Charmin. My first two babies Chico and Chica took forever. They liked to pooh all over the hay. They thought it was cool to do that. They still can't eat from a hay rack. I have to put it on the floor and some times they still use the bathroom on it. Sigh.... Only Lady and Brooke get the concept..

Hay is expensive here also...

Vanessa


----------



## Mariah (Feb 21, 2014)

Vanessa- Cookie is using the hay rack now. She finally got the concept! She's also eating more of the timothy hay as well. I'm getting used to the type that she likes, & trying to pick that hay out to give it to her. She's still getting alfalfa though... I'm trying to cut her back on that. She does still waste some of the hay, but not as bad as before


----------



## JBun (Feb 23, 2014)

Cookie sure seems to be enjoying her new life! That's cute that she likes your cat. I always love to see cross species friendships. Just something so sweet about it.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 23, 2014)

I was thinking about Cookie on Friday as I popped in the pet shop and Cookie´s twin has been sold, they have actually sold loads of the ones I saw a couple of weeks ago. But now, they have a cute fluffy white one, reminds me of Bandy when he was little. 

You have to put a pic on here of the two, I can just imagine that cutie with the cat. I love seeing these unusual friendships, just shows us that anything is possible. 

Mine also pee on the hay I put in the tray. I´ve given up trying to teach them otherwise, only thing I can do is stop putting it in there but they do love eating it in their litter tray even though they have a rack as well.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 23, 2014)

Mariah said:


> How did you guys feed babies? And how long did it take for them to get the concept of eating from a hay rack? Hay is expensive here in Canada, as I'm sure it is everywhere else. I don't like her pooing & peeing on it!



Norman is reasonably good about his hayrack (or at least was - I suspect that could change with Nala and Gaz being bad influences!)... the girls, not so much. They eat out of it, sure, but they also pull like half of it out of the hay rack and drop it into the litter box in their search for just the right strand of hay to eat (never mind how very consistent the hay is from strand to strand). As soon as it touches the litter box, even if it isn't pottied on, it's dead to them. I would mind a lot less if they weren't so freaking picky that I have to mail order hay at nearly $70 per 45 lbs instead of buying 50 lb bales at the feed store for under $10 a piece. Brats!


----------



## Mariah (Feb 25, 2014)

It's so hard to get pictures of Cookie by herself & with the cat! As soon as I'm near her, she needs to be with me, so always jumps up & runs over to me. That is why you guys haven't seen one of her with my cat. I also don't have many of her cause she's always so busy running around lol

My kiwi & papaya are also doing well. Now that they can't actually see Cookie, they are getting along like they used too. My SO has been gone for 2 weeks (long story), & what a difference that makes for their personalities. Kiwi & Papaya are acting like babies again, with their running around & bunny blinkies! 

Kiwi has also been acting out a bit though. I dont think its cause of the SO being gone- more so because of Cookie? They have seen her. I dont know who started it first, but the towel came down that was over the gate, & i heard grunting. Well cookie was trying to get through, & it looked like kiwi (but could have been cookie as well), was lunging at the other one?? She's been digging A LOT which I try to stop when I hear/ see it, cause its the carpet that she's digging. Which I don't think is good for her if she injests any. She's also been digging in her litter box.

Why do bunnies dig??


----------



## Mariah (Mar 24, 2014)

So, i havent been on in a while, but all three of my little monkeys- Kiwi, Papaya, & Cookie, are doing well.

Kiwi is a demon child though. She will not stop digging. She digs everything now. The carpet, and her litter box. She also gets mad at her litter box, and starts beating it up. She moves it constantly. Poor Papaya has no where to poo sometimes, because she kicks all the shavings out of the litter box. I dont know why she has continued this behaviour. Can anyone shed any incite?

There have been a couple changes that have happened. Cookie is downstairs, so Im sure she can smell her. As well, my SO is gone... Its been a very sad time for me. The bunnies didnt like him anyways... He took the dog with him, so that should be positive for them.

Cookie follows me everywhere. She thinks she is a dog! She loves my cat too.


----------

